# Ever woken up from bad dream about your SO?



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

I thought I was the only one to have bad dreams about my SO being unfaithful. 
So it was surprising a few months ago when my husband woke me up in the middle of the night to tell me about his dream & to do a little check in. 
Seeing as it was 3am, I was a little out of it, yet I still remember hearing the pain in his voice & strength of the hug he gave me.
He kept saying how real the dream felt & scary it was to hear how disconnected I was from him & our marriage. 
Anything like that happen to anyone else?


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, I never have dreams of cheating but I once had a very vivid dream that I watched my husband get shot in the chest, and that I was cradling him and trying to make him stop bleeding and give him cpr. In my dream I watched him take his last breath. It was one if those awful haunting dreams. I was crying in my sleep and woke myself up from it and my H was there next to me in bed. I just grabbed him and sobbed, he thought I was nuts. I have caught my H crying in his sleep and clinging onto me too, only twice, but he wouldn't tell me what his dream was about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My Ex used to wake up mad at me for NO good reason many, many years ago.

Now - three months post divorce - I find myself having some very upsetting ones about her and how the last 2+ years of our marriage went.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I've not had dreams about that per se... but I have dreamt that he left me and started seeing someone new. I woke up crying, quietly... but don't remember if I ever told him.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Unfortunately I still haven't awaken from mine.

Back when I first suspected he was having an affair, I had a very vivid dream of he and the other woman partying it up in a posh night club. Of course, when I told him about it, he blew it off. About a year later the puzzle pieces began to fall into place. I stumbled onto one of his e-mails. He was bragging to his brother about a new night club he and J checked out while in Miami. I checked out the club on the internet. It was identical to the one in my dream. Next, I managed to get a photo of J. Guess what?! She was the very same girl I had seen in the dream! Sometimes our dreams tell us things.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

uy[p


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

827Aug said:


> Unfortunately I still haven't awaken from mine.
> 
> Back when I first suspected he was having an affair, I had a very vivid dream of he and the other woman partying it up in a posh night club. Of course, when I told him about it, he blew it off. About a year later the puzzle pieces began to fall into place. I stumbled onto one of his e-mails. He was bragging to his brother about a new night club he and J checked out while in Miami. I checked out the club on the internet. It was identical to the one in my dream. Next, I managed to get a photo of J. Guess what?! She was the very same girl I had seen in the dream! Sometimes our dreams tell us things.


Ok, now THAT is freaky!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

a lot ofn times the dreams are your way of warning yourself


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

I have had several dreams of my wife cheating.... even though extensive searching has proven she is faithful, it feels sometimes like it really happened. I don't mean to belittle any bereaved spouses by that statement, but that's just my feelings. I seldom remember dreams, but when I do, they can be amazingly, or even horribly, vivid.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep. In my dream, he cheated! I was angry at him the whole next day :lol: Couldn't help it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> a lot ofn times the dreams are your way of warning yourself


Sometimes, or sometimes they are a manifestation of your own fears and insecurities. Like mine was.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Sometimes, or sometimes they are a manifestation of your own fears and insecurities. Like mine was.


this can be true tioo.
you just have tio go on tyour gutn feelings om things sometinmes


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Yep. In my dream, he cheated! I was angry at him the whole next day :lol: Couldn't help it.


I've done that too!
And then I feel stupid for being mad about a dream, LOL.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Over the years, I had a few dreams of discovering that Lie was cheating on me. Almost every dream had me doing 2 things, beating the crap out of L and running over (in a multitude of vehicles) the OW. The "running over" consisted of both forward then reverse, forward, reverse, forward...well ya get the picture. I'd wake up and be so angry at L for much of the day.
Guess I should have paid closer attention to those dreams, evidently he did 'cause he took off to a whole other state away!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I used to date a guy who would be fine when he went to bed, then he would have a bad or crazy dream about me, and I wouldn't get spoken to for a day or so, because of the dream. I eventually ended that mess. No way I was gonna stay with someone who had a dream about me, then punished me for it, when what he dreamed never even happened. I think sometimes a persons dream can say a lot about the other person they dreaming about, but mostly but I think it says the most about the person having the dream.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

I have had those dreams! Whenever I do I am always playfully mad at him the next day!

It happened a lot more frequently when I was pregnant.


----------



## FadeToBlack (Jun 16, 2011)

My wife used to have these often - about once per month. She'd wake up distraught, and say the worst part was that I was remorseless and wouldn't stop cheating.

She suddenly stopped dreaming this way about a year and a half ago. Now I wake up thinking she is cheating, and she is remorseless and won't stop. 

Wait....

Damn.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I don`t recall dreams but my wife has woken me up in the middle of the night to let me know she was pissed off at me for whatever I did in her dream.

Women are ****ing weird.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

tacoma said:


> I don`t recall dreams but my wife has woken me up in the middle of the night to let me know she was pissed off at me for whatever I did in her dream.
> 
> Women are ****ing weird.


LoL... I've done that... But in a playful way... Not really pissed. The scary thing about dreams though - is that all the emotions you feel in them are real... So it's hard to shake a disturbing dream after you wake.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Had a dream with an ex boyfriend once. In it he was cheating. I woke up hitting him. (I didn't know people could sleep punch) After we broke up a few years later he married the person I dreamt of him with.

Last week I had a dream that I cheated on my husband(unknown person). I have never cheated on my husband and couldn't imagine ever doing that. I find him attractive still and love having sex with him after 14 years. The emotional support is missing though.

Was just weird because I would never do that to him or my family.


----------

